# Best tape for vertical lines and pinstripes



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

_ Doing an ice cream parlor with Wheat grass ceilings with Black and white vertical 8" stripes. So far everything is primed PPG speedhide sealer (white).and is about a 4.5 level finish. _
_ I picked up a roll of yellow frogtape and orange label 3m. So far the sample stripes applied with a whizzy look good but not perfect. _
_ Also I have my choice of any PPG paint and finish. I was thinking of a semi for the white base and and eggshell for the black stripes_

_Next will it help to mask off everything then hit with base first then double coat accent. Will this help with laser lines?_


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Me personally, I'd use the green frog tape. Paint your colour, let it sit for a day or two with a fan blowing on it, then when you tape for the other colour then paint the original colour again. Once that colour has dried paint the new colour. Pull tape keep a fan going while you clean up.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Paint walls white. Tape and paint black stripes. Use this tape








Measure to see how stripes fall into and around corners to find starting place so that any partial width stripes land in corners behind door frames or the least visible place.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Measure wall in inches, and divide to an odd number until you get to your stripe width number; in your case, 8"... That way you get same color stripe on both ends of the wall .

Now when I do stripes, I paint the base color (white ), give it 2 days at least to cure then come measure and tape and paint all stripes. If you don't let it cure 2 days or more, you'll have problems with any tape you wanna use falling off the wall in places ....

I still put a light line of white paint as a barrier coat between the tape and stripe to block any paint from bleeding through. 

Here's my daughter's room in off white and navy stripes.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

DynaPLLC said:


> Measure wall in inches, and divide to an odd number until you get to your stripe width number; in your case, 8"... That way you get same color stripe on both ends of the wall .
> 
> Now when I do stripes, I paint the base color (white ), give it 2 days at least to cure then come measure and tape and paint all stripes. If you don't let it cure 2 days or more, you'll have problems with any tape you wanna use falling off the wall in places ....
> 
> ...



Nice job on the stripes, but kinda looks like a prison. Bars and stripes.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

^haha it's not as bad as it looks. Now that the room is all decorated it's all good. I should have picked a light grey but had this blue on my hand and used it. 
I admit that at some point I thought it looks like a prison next time I'll do lighter colors and just a wall not the whole room lol


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

DynaPLLC said:


> ^haha it's not as bad as it looks. Now that the room is all decorated it's all good. I should have picked a light grey but had this blue on my hand and used it.
> I admit that at some point I thought it looks like a prison next time I'll do lighter colors and just a wall not the whole room lol


Keep it. The longer she has it, the sooner she'll move out


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

journeymanPainter said:


> Me personally, I'd use the green frog tape. Paint your colour, let it sit for a day or two with a fan blowing on it, then when you tape for the other colour then paint the original colour again. Once that colour has dried paint the new colour. Pull tape keep a fan going while you clean up.


Exactly! the perfect method. When I try to explain this to people they don't get it I have to get some tape and show them and explain it. Most of the time I have to tell them 2 or 3 times. Works even with cheap tape but I still recommend good tape  even works on knockdown with 2 coats.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

PRC said:


> Paint walls white. Tape and paint black stripes. Use this tape
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot about Easy Mask, haven't seen it around much but works great also.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Can't find it


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Here is the ice cream stand. I ended up using semi. I also ended up fixing a few seams or joints the taper left me. Not really worried as there are lockers, booths and coolers along the wall. But any how the walls are to be striped like a referees shirt above chair rail and the ceiling is going to be lined like a soccer field. Then an artist is coming in to do some artwork on the ceiling and a mural on the wall.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

Pretty nice Ice Cream stand..............I bet it turns out nice


----------



## PaintMaker (Apr 1, 2016)

In the past if using tape I paint two coats the main color and overlap where the line would go if need be. Then run the tape line and paint the first color again so that it bleeds underneath the tape.

Finally I paint two coats of the desired color along the mask line and carefully remove the tape once the final coat has tacked off.

I haven't had a problem with peeling yet as I always use low tack masking tape.


----------



## TorresPainting1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yellow frog tape


----------



## TorresPainting1 (Oct 13, 2014)

We always use yellow frog tape


----------



## thomesallen (Mar 24, 2016)

pacific paint said:


> Exactly! the perfect method. When I try to explain this to people they don't get it I have to get some tape and show them and explain it. Most of the time I have to tell them 2 or 3 times. Works even with cheap tape but I still recommend good tape  even works on knockdown with 2 coats.


This explaining thing happens with me too. Sometimes I feel like I am speaking a foreign language :lol:


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yellow frog tape seems to be the best IMO.

Anything else will end up giving you fur, If you dont do a bleed coat.


----------

